# O, I C U got a CX4



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Got a new Beretta CX4 Storm Carbine. It's the version that uses 92FS mags. SInce I have so many Beretta 92 mags, it seemed obvious.

I got another Mepro 21 optic today. Great battery free optic that uses tritium and fiber optics. once again, i got the version that has the triangle reticle.

Depending on the weather, I will go try it out tomorrow. Otherwise, I'll have to wait until next weekend. So, I hope it doesn't rain before tomorrow around 11am.

Anyway, in the pic, it has a 20 Round magazine inserted. I also moved the Mepro 21 forward a bit to avoid the charging handle. I don't wanna cut my hand on the mount screws while using the charging handle... There doesn't seem to be any aftermarket charging handles that bend downward - like on the SCAR


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Cool tool! Let us know how well it shoots and functions. 

I swear, if they announced a version of this carbine that took Glock 9mm mags, I'd have one on order before sundown on the first day. I've even considered buying one and attempting to modify it to take Glock mags.

Just the shortest/lightest/handiest little 9mm carbine I've ever shot, and even convertible for us wrong-handers.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, given that it is made by Beretta - they would never make a version to take totally different brand mags. 

If the weather cooperates, I'll know tomorrow


----------



## drafter (Mar 30, 2014)

I ahve 1 and it is a frickin' BLAST !!!! Every one of my shootin' buddies loves it !!! You can get a 30 round mag from Beretta for it too. That's on my list. The Storm stays in a case attached to the back of my nightstand for home defense. On top of the night stand is the 92FS, of course.
DJNiner, it'll never happen, so just suck it up and get a Storm. I didn't own the 92FS until AFTER I bought the Storm and decided I wanted a handgun that would share the same mag, so I bought the 92FS, and guess what.......of all the handguns I own and have owned, the 92FS is in the top 3 of my favorites and is deadly accurate. I never cared for the look of the 92FS until I bought and shot it, now I'm looking for a 92FS compact for carry. It handles and fits my hand perfect.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I already have like 30 mags for the 92FS, so I am set for mags. I have seen the 30 round mags, but they stick out so far, I don't really want those. Thi 20 rounder is good enough (plus all the 15 rounders I have)


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Yes, indeed a high quality Beretta made firearm. Congratulations.


----------



## nrd515525 (Feb 12, 2007)

I want one of these, I have a Beretta 92 magged Kel-Tec Sub 2000 and it's a fun gun, but I never seem to have the cash available to buy a Cx4 when one comes up at a good price. One of these days though..


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Buds had them on sale last week - they may still be up for sale.


----------



## drafter (Mar 30, 2014)

How much were they at Buds?
I bought mine used, in MINT condition, not a mark on it for $550.00. It's the 9mm. I thought I wanted a .45, but I don't think so now. Heard they actually do jam some times. My 9mm has been flawless, perfect. Besides, I'd rather have a mag with 15, 20, even 30 rounds of JHP 9mm than 8 rounds of .45.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Like $649 or so


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Ok, I got to shoot it at the range yesterday. Took over an hour to clean everything up when I got back...

When I went to the range Sunday morning, there was a light mist coming down. I figure since the place ya sit on the rifle range is covered - I'd be good to go. So, I made the trip out there anyway....

I get out there, and as I dial in my optic, I am getting wetter and wetter.

The wind is blowing the mist in behind me. So, my spotting scope is getting wet. My Optic is getting wet. Everything on the table is slowly getting wet. The covering over where I am shooting isn't really doing much good.

I get it within 1 inch to the right at 25 yards. I figure, that's good enough for now. It's hard to see because of the mist on my glasses and the optic. And, since its such a dark, rainy type day - it's hard to clearly see the target while looking thru the optic... Using 1 eye. Just getting to be an eye strain after a while...

I go down to the 100 yard range. Starts to rain by this point. The roof is bigger, so I am not wet. But, there is this slanted roof to keep you from shooting upwards. So, there is just a little "port" to shoot your gun thru. It's so dark under the roof because of this. And, the lack of bright son really made it hard to see. 

I gave up on the spotting scope and just walked up and down range a few times.

I was about 4 inches to the right. I figured given the rain - that's good enough for now. I'll dial it in all the way on another day.

Now, the PROBLEM is this. I get home, and I discover a wobble in my optic as I am cleaning the gun. The front screw of the rail is loose. I tightened it after putting some blue thread locker on it. However, even after that, I have some optic wobble (so, it wasn't the screw). At first, I thought the rail itself was out of spec.

I noticed that if the optic is all the way to the front of the rail - it's fine. Anywhere else on the rail - it wobbles. I resigned myself that I would have to contact Beretta today, after I tried the optic on other rifles, and it had no wobble. I figured the rail must be out of spec... In the evening, though, I played with it again. I tightened the mount bolts just a tiny bit on the Mepro - problem solved. NO more wobble of the optic on the rail.

So, I loosened the mount bolts - put thread locker on them, and then tightened them as tight as I could and still have the optic be removable. 

This is the 3rd Mepro I have owned - never had this issue with one before. But, it's fixed now.

On the plus side - gun worked 100%. And, I was satisfied with my group sizes. I just now have to finish zeroing the optic. The optic was removed from the gun a few times, but I put it back on the exact same slot on the rail. So, it should be close to where I left it (the zero). And, I checked the laser boresighter - and it seems very close to where it was when I zeroed the gun using the laser prior to my shooting trip. So, for 25-50 yards, the gun shouldn't be off by much.

Because of the rain, I also had to wipe EVERYTHING down. All my mags had to get a coat of CLP on them. All the mag carriers and targets and other stuff is currently sitting in the garage for a couple of days to dry. Had to clean the optics on my Mepro and the spotting scope too. A bit of a pain, and all for nothing it seems, since I still have to fine tune the zero.

It took me a long time when I got home to wipe everything down and put everything out to dry. Plus, my shoes were full of mud, so I had to clean the inside of the car too... Not gonna go out on a misty day again 

It is strange that the loose mount would lock up on some parts of the rail and not others, however.... But, the mount screws must have vibrated loose - they were not loose before I went shooting.Now, with the blue thread locker, the problem should be resolved.


----------



## drafter (Mar 30, 2014)

I went to Buds and checked out the $649.00 CX4 but it looks like it comes with some of the "standard" items absent but able to be bought as an option? Crazy.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

drafter said:


> I went to Buds and checked out the $649.00 CX4 but it looks like it comes with some of the "standard" items absent but able to be bought as an option? Crazy.


It comes with the top rail and 1 side rail. And, also a sight tool to adjust the iron sights.

If you want the piece that puts a rail on both sides - and a bottom rail, that is separate. When I bought a CX4 like 7 years ago previously., it did not have that bottom rail kit either.

Some places have all of it together, but you paid for it. Also, once upon a time, the top rail was sold separately too - and you had to install it yourself. This comes already installed on the one from Buds.


----------



## drafter (Mar 30, 2014)

Thanks. I was just going by the pic the listing showed.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, the description does mention top rail. But, I don't think it mentioned the one side rail. I wasn't sure if thatw as gonna come with it or not.

For the price, it is a great deal


----------

